# Autotrail Miami Fridge and Step issue



## BillyR (Dec 1, 2009)

I have an Autotrail Miami. Recently the fridge whilst on the automatic setting does now not switch onto battery when the ignition is started. It also won't switch onto battery manually. It shows the fault (spanner) when you try. It works fine on both gas and mains electric? In addition the electric step works manually but not automatically when the ignition is switched on as it did previously. I think the issue could be linked but wouldn't know where to start. Help - please?


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*autotrail miami*

contact Sargent electrical and they will keep you right or contact Ian Sargent on this forum
GEOMAR


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi billy

Look under the bench seat behind the passengers seat you will see some fuses check them and i think you will find a blown one which is for the fridge and step.
I had the same problem.

dillon


----------



## BillyR (Dec 1, 2009)

*Fridge & Automatic Step*

Dillon.

Many thanks fixed - you were spot on a 5 amp fuse, just where you said. I didn't even know that fuse box was there. Appreciated.

Billy


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Fridge & Automatic Step*



BillyR said:


> Dillon.
> 
> Many thanks fixed - you were spot on a 5 amp fuse, just where you said. I didn't even know that fuse box was there. Appreciated.
> 
> Billy


Happy that you fixed it.


----------

